# After market tail light suggestions?



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

So i'm looking to maybe change my tail lights. I did a quick cheap tint on my originals and it didn't turn out so hot... I know I know it was bad idea to begin with. 

So any suggestions on plug N play tail lights? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

VHT I suppose was used?


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/67010-sadistiks-cruze-build-3.html I've got pics of mine over on my build thread. Feel free to ask any questions. They were $209 shipped.


----------



## NCHEVYHEVN (Aug 5, 2012)

Technostalgia :: The Creators of the best Gen5 Camaro Tail Lights

I plan to get a set of these


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yeah Merc6 Vht was used... Never again. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/67010-sadistiks-cruze-build-3.html I've got pics of mine over on my build thread. Feel free to ask any questions. They were $209 shipped.


How much wiring did you need to finish for those lights? The price is great. I'm not sure I'm a big fan of how dark they are. 

I found these and they're priced well.
They show the harness and claim it's plug N play. I haven't pulled back the wiring in the trunk to see for myself. 

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=360919578935&alt=web 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> How much wiring did you need to finish for those lights? The price is great. I'm not sure I'm a big fan of how dark they are.
> 
> I found these and they're priced well.
> They show the harness and claim it's plug N play. I haven't pulled back the wiring in the trunk to see for myself.
> ...


They're not as dark as you think. They weren't quite plug and play. For the putter tails I snipped the plug off the OEMs and soldered it to the new wires, exact same colors. The inner tails I simply wired all blue to black and all green to red I think. Can't remember colors off top of my head. They had some weird setup for the wires on the inner so I snipped everything and made it more streamlined as it was only two colors to deal with. Really easy to install!


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Did you have issues with led hyper flashing? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Did you have issues with led hyper flashing?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nope, resistor built in


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

iTz SADISTIK said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/67010-sadistiks-cruze-build-3.html I've got pics of mine over on my build thread. Feel free to ask any questions. They were $209 shipped.


Is there anyway you could send me some pictures of the lights during the day? And possibly the wiring you did, that is if you took pictures? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Somewhere on here (use the search bar) is a new thread where Spyder released new tail lights for the Cruze. I think the are drop dead sexy and if I had the extra cash (maybe this summer) I plan on getting them; they have a plethora of different looks (blacked out, black w/ Chrome, black n red, red, etc.)


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah I agree wit cdb09007 the spyder tail lights look great. Carid.com has them. check them out


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> Is there anyway you could send me some pictures of the lights during the day? And possibly the wiring you did, that is if you took pictures?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sure can. Shoot me your phone # in PM and I'll send them when I'm off work


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

2010-2014 CHEVY CRUZE PHILIPS-LED PERFORM RED CLEAR TAIL LIGHTS LAMPS LEFT+RIGHT

URL: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=360919578935&alt=web


I actually think I'm gonna go with these lights. They look alot like the Spyder ones and they're just as expensive as the ones SADISTIK has. Thanks everyone for the suggestions

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Go with the new Spyders...plug and pray...nicer phillips led's and only $240

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

rayray718 said:


> 2010-2014 CHEVY CRUZE PHILIPS-LED PERFORM RED CLEAR TAIL LIGHTS LAMPS LEFT+RIGHT
> 
> URL: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=360919578935&alt=web
> 
> ...


In the message I sent Trevor (I think it was him) I stated mine are SPPC (or so they say) I've seen my tail lights on Ebay/Amazon/Car ID under different names. Pretty sure they're all the same. (every site uses the same stock photo lol) I just picked cheap because I can't tell the difference and they look good. Ultimately, if the lights burn out I'll just open them up and replace with LEDs for everything. Not too worried.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> Go with the new Spyders...plug and pray...nicer phillips led's and only $240
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Where did you find Spyder lights for $240? carID has them for over $300. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I love my Technostalgia tails. AND I love my tinted tails - don't hate the tint lol


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

Its not that I hate the tint, it's that it was too dark and when I tried to lighten it up this happened... Failure. But it gave me an excuse to actually decide on a different set of tail lights. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Wheb they first came out a few minths ago it was 220 plus shipping

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

